# 7seven workshop



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Today I attended a workshop with Conor Ashleigh, a young documentary/photojournalist from Newcastle. He has shot a number of commissioned portfolios, some of his own making - all have a definite humanitarian, community & somewhat politically based undercurrent.
The workshop was held at The Newcastle Museum as part of a selection process for a project they are running culminating in an exhibition.
The 7seven project outline can be seen here
As part of the workshop we did a wander around innercity Newcastle streets - the idea being to get us used to shooting & approaching (or not) people, documenting subcultures, places etc.
These are some images I shot - not all necessarily within the brief, but they were there to be shot so I did :smile:

the young girl on the right in the second shot was part of our group & met up with some friends - both herself and one of the friends have the henna hands


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some more - these people wouldn't even give me the time of day :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great day Zulu, though the cat might not agree, from it's look of boredom :grin:

Conor is definitely an excellent photographer with a mission, his pics have caught his topics perfectly ray: - Good luck with the workshop-application, from the pics you've posted here previously, you should have a good chance of being selected :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks WereBo - not holding out too much hope - there were a few people around my age there: 2 guys were established documentary-style photographers, another was a woman who had a journalism background - got to be in it to win it though :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well that's 3 slots taken, there's still hope for you with 4 slots left to fill :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A follow-up: received an email today to inform me I didn't get in - not to worry, was fun on the day & learned something about documentary style shooting, its ethics and structures so I'm happy to leave it at that.

Here's a couple more pics from the walkabout:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear you weren't accepted Zulu but, as you say you had fun and learnt new things, so it can't be a bad day :wink:

At 1st look, I thought #1 was a strange alien-styled mask but #2 gave it away as car-parts :grin: - excellent intriguing pics there


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

close, but no cigar WereBo - motor bike parts :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh well, I don't smoke cigars... :grin:


----------

